# Gabapentin



## monkey123

So I have acquired some gabapentin and heard you can get high off it... 

1. Are there any cross tolerances?

2. What is the high like?

3. How much should i take?


----------



## Ham-milton

1.  Maybe between it and pregabalin (Lyrica).

2.  Sort of a class of it's own.  It's sort of a downer, but with an oddly stimulating character.  I'd say closest to alcohol, but way more euphoric (for those who experience any euphoria from it.  Some just don't for some unknown reason).

3.  600-1200mg first time.


----------



## monkey123

interesting thanks for the reply alot of erowid reports said its be kinda of mellow and just like your hammered if you took to much without the inhibitions but i dunno... some described it as similar to opiates... I guess Ill start at 600mg Oral and ramp it up 300mg each time.. ive got 2400mg so hopefully i can make a good high out of this...

Would you at times get out of control like alcohol or just relaxed more on the opiate side


----------



## Tsukasa

^ what hamilton said. 

I'd say it's feels kind of like a benzo and an opiate. You feel really relaxed, but their is little to no drowsiness, and the body high is much like that from opiates.


----------



## blase deviant

I take like 4000mg with no tolerance (not dicksizing, since some people take more, just don't want him to end up disappointed). Some people need more, and I think 4000mg is the cap you're not supposed to go above, but some people said it's near impossible to OD on gabapentin.


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

Ive been taking it forever. but now im pregabalin (lyrica)which is like 12x stronger. since the gabapentin quit working. 

1. the ONLY cross tolerance is lyrica (good job ham-milton)
2. it makes me feel more like ops with stims. very good buzz
3. if you have 2400, make two uses out of it.  it start with 900 and go 300 about 4hours later. its really fairly mild stuff. i think youd probably have to take some 15000-30000 to OD, i know i would, lol.


----------



## bighooter

where do you get this from?

It sounds awesome, yet ive never heard of it.


----------



## NeuronalPerception

I take 1,200 mg as needed for a clear focused relaxed mood. It's pretty easy to obtain online.


----------



## monkey123

NeuronalPerception said:
			
		

> I take 1,200 mg as needed for a clear focused relaxed mood. It's pretty easy to obtain online.




obtain online? is it legal?

Honestly though its not what i expected its like Light versions of Coke, Benzos, Opiates and alcohol mixed together without being actually high.

EDIT: Amazing for jam sessions... pre-concert (whether u are playing or watching) lots of energy but feel good and slightly tipsy/dizzy but not in a bad way or intoxicated way... light opiate buzz... the confidence and act on impulse of coke but still with the relaxation of Benzos...


----------



## Tsukasa

blase deviant said:
			
		

> I take like 4000mg with no tolerance (not dicksizing, since some people take more, just don't want him to end up disappointed). Some people need more, and I think 4000mg is the cap you're not supposed to go above, but some people said it's near impossible to OD on gabapentin.



3200mg's is actually the cap. It's gets wasteful after you take 900mg's, because the bioavailability decreases more and more if you take more than that.


----------



## Tsukasa

TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE said:
			
		

> Ive been taking it forever. but now im pregabalin (lyrica)which is like 12x stronger. since the gabapentin quit working.
> 
> 1. the ONLY cross tolerance is lyrica (good job ham-milton)
> 2. it makes me feel more like ops with stims. very good buzz
> 3. if you have 2400, make two uses out of it.  it start with 900 and go 300 about 4hours later. its really fairly mild stuff. i think youd probably have to take some 15000-30000 to OD, i know i would, lol.



I think it may also have a cross tolerance with vigabatrin and other drugs with similiar pharmacological effects.

It's pretty impossible to OD on gabapentin since your body won't absorb any of it after X much is taken. So you might just get really fucked up from that amount you said and also have a big stomach ache from eating all those pills.


----------



## Tsukasa

monkey123 said:
			
		

> obtain online? is it legal?
> 
> Honestly though its not what i expected its like Light versions of Coke, Benzos, Opiates and alcohol mixed together without being actually high.
> 
> EDIT: Amazing for jam sessions... pre-concert (whether u are playing or watching) lots of energy but feel good and slightly tipsy/dizzy but not in a bad way or intoxicated way... light opiate buzz... the confidence and act on impulse of coke but still with the relaxation of Benzos...



It's unscheduled so one can obtain it on many mainstream and underground/clandestine online pharmacies. But you need to fill out a questionaire, pay a relatively large amount, and some pharmacies require a script and other shit.


----------



## center

Well, well.  Here's some personal literature about my experiences with the drug...

I started off a few years ago with this shit, was perscribed it for my bi-polar, I take a few-- maybe only 1200 mg to start, and in an hour or so-- I'm over come by a wave. Happiness, stimulation and wit.

I'm a waiter, so this generally helps me. I take doses of ~6-8000mg now. I've never had a cross tolerance with it and any drug- probably because I don't take as many substances as I used to.

It doesn't feel necessarily like a drug, only that you're improved.

A few quick drawbacks:

terrible diarrhea
incessant talking (bad bad, like speed)
dialated pupils

I'd watch it, I probably am going to turn my brain inside out from this.

It's just.. so worth it.


----------



## johanneschimpo

-----------------> to BDD


----------



## monkey123

It really takes away all inhibitions... Something to be careful with its one of those things you could live on forever. and end up waking up oneday in a pile of your own puke not knowing what happened to you...

^^
(No personal experience... atleast with this.. hydromorph is a diff story)

It was defniately good though but i prefer straight opiates.. Which sucks... I wish i liked psychadelics and shit more... All the addictive drugs are the good ones 

Sorry if i sound fucked i jusdt did a huge line of K


----------



## NeuronalPerception

monkey123 said:
			
		

> obtain online? is it legal?
> 
> Honestly though its not what i expected its like Light versions of Coke, Benzos, Opiates and alcohol mixed together without being actually high.
> 
> EDIT: Amazing for jam sessions... pre-concert (whether u are playing or watching) lots of energy but feel good and slightly tipsy/dizzy but not in a bad way or intoxicated way... light opiate buzz... the confidence and act on impulse of coke but still with the relaxation of Benzos...



It's legal for those in the US to order noncontrolled drugs from outside the US without a prescription or fee.


----------



## Link_S

Took 3 300mg pills today, extremely weird, effects reminded me of ritalin but alot less speedy. I didnt get any euphoria , but that may be due to the small dose?


----------



## Pixen

Gabapentin (Neurotin) was prescribed to me by my GP when I had a bad back episode in jan of this year.  supposedly it assists in stopping neuropathic pain...its good stuff and I definitely fall back on this when i am out of opiates...I usually take 1200-2100mgs of it and its a cross between (for me) an opiate high and a cocaine high.  I like it...hope you have or had fun with it...


----------



## tadfish

Get high off lol
I use dose's over 3000mg
its pretty safe.
like to know what everyone thinks of its "high"


----------



## tadfish

Its good for GHB comedowns and benzo potentiation.
Pretty get high drug but my GABA system is mashed. But when on it i find it stops the cravings for GHB and benzos.
Its an expensive drug would everyone agree.
i meant to use 3 x 300mg a day to help with my benzos. but he knows i have ten at once.


----------



## Lyrica

I found gabapentin okay to begin with, nothing super... till I fell asleep during sex. Not exactly becoming of a laydeee. I can't remember what dose I started at but I only took a few (can't recall if they were 300 or 500mgs), but on the second day I had a seizure and landed myself in hospital. Got some nice morphine for my troubles though 

On the serious side, if you're at all sensitive to this sort of thing (and yeah, I know, you don't really find out till you try it), it can be pretty nasty. Seizures are scary stuff, I thought someone was trying to choke me (you can get halluciantions of the bad kind from it).... So... start low and work up - if you don't get tolerant to it.

L**ica


----------



## a100unitSHOT

I am prescribed 400mg 3x a day, and I really really like it.  I mean, it's not a crazy high, but it reduces my anxiety, and puts me in a really good mood.  It's also great for hangovers, and for when I'm fiending out for dope...  But if I take my daily doses all at once (1200mg), I think it feels amazing.  but every one is different.

BTW, gaba is water soluable.  Just saying...


----------



## dill00000

i just took 1.2g of gaba, im thinking about taking 50mg of prometh to sedate and kill my allergies. how would this affect the gaba


----------



## Chainer

I'm certainly no expert, but I have combined over 3G of gaba w/ alcohol and weed before without any adverse reactions.  I can't see a small dose of codeine doing much bad, but like I said, I am no expert.


----------



## dilated_pupils

I wouldn't recommend mixing alcohol with gabapentin, mixing alcohol with pretty much any prescription medication is dangerous, however weed is another story.  Weed is fine to mix with gabapentin, in fact go for it if you want, it may allow you to enjoy the weed high more since your anxiety should be reduced a lot by the gabapentin (if you get any at all, as some people do from smoking buds).

-dp


----------



## lampostman626

The real question is how much do you want to take? gabapentin as i've read is nearly impossible to overdose on as long as you don't cross it, obviously  The first time i ever took it i downed about 3000 mg over an 4 hour period, mainly because my high wasn't good enough. My personal experiences with it have been that it's incredibly unlikely for it to become 'overwhelming' as other drugs can be. I've fooled around with my fair share of things and this is my favorite, so eat it up while you can because it's hard to come by


----------



## tadfish

this drug is your fav why?
hard to come by its expensive but hard to come by?
man i don't think u had many drugs at all.
i feel for u if u think this drug is good fun


----------



## Cid2021

this drug is alot of fun.
i smoked a bowl, took the Gabapentin(300mg) then drank cough syrup (6 table spoons) and it was great fun


----------



## BigbigBura

I took 1200mg of gabapentin and it just knocked me out. Although I was on oxy and xanax too. I guess I should try it by itself. Anyone know if it potentiates opiates?


----------



## Dankycodone

^ Of course it adds to the sedation like other downers. I find it rather good at it also more so then benzo's kinda makes the high warmer where benzo's just dull it for me.


----------



## ZzZzZ

I love Gabapentin especially with Baclofen. 600-900mgs gives me a nice happy feeling, 1200mgs+ has me in an off buzz slightly reminiscent of MDMA.


----------



## jackie jones

Last time I did neurontin, I took 3000mg, 40mg of zolpidem, 350mg of carisoprodol, and 20mg of cyclobenzeprine.... I was fucked. I blacked out a time frame of 15+ hours.

That was really dumb of me. I was feinding for opiates.


----------



## MadMadamEmily

I'm taking 900mg a day and I love it for stabilizing BiPolar 2


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

To let everyone know...

*1. Pregabalin and gabapentin have no cross tolerance*

"The pharmacokinetic interactions of pregabalin and gabapentin were investigated following concomitant single-dose administrations of 100mg pregabalin with 300mg gabapentin and multiple-dose administration of 200mg pregabalin every 8 hours and 400mg gabapentin every 8 hours. Gabapentin pharmacokinetics following single- and multiple-dose administration were unaltered by pregabalin coadministration. The extent of pregabalin absorption was unaffected by gabapentin coadministration, although there was a small reduction in rate of absorption."

Their chemical structures are very identical but they do not have any sort of synergetic effect. They do not increase each others effects or increase the tolerance of each other when used together.

2. At VERY HIGH DOSES it would make me feel drunk but with a stimulating euphoria and an out-going attitude. However, tolerance would increase SO quick and also would the effect of the drug. Eventually it no longer works, even at the highest doses. Pregabalin IS A MUCH MORE POTENT drug. It produces the same effects as gabapentin just much more powerful but also at the correct dose it can produce empathetic feeling with a high not to far off from MDMA.

3. Start at the lowest dose possible but not TOO low because you want to feel the effects but you don't want your tolerance to increase so quick and it seems to after each use. Start at 600-900mg. Go from there.


----------



## tragedy1017

I never felt any kind of "high" or euphoria from gbp.  The most I got was a little dizzy and sedated after taking 1.5g.  It felt kinda like flexiril, but not as drowsy.  When I mixed it with suboxone, though, it was a lot more enjoyable.  

Also, gbp works wonders for a toothache, at least for me it does.  I took some out of desperation once when my tooth was killing me, and it was amazing.  I've taken it for tootaches ever since.  To me, it works better than any NSAID or opioid.  Dentists look at me wierd and I have to fuss with them to get them to write me a script, though.  It's not indicated for tooth pain, and they don't want to write it.  They should do some kind of study on it, though.  I can't be the only person out there that gbp works for in treating a toothache.


----------



## Toxil

I want the euphoric high, how much should I take to get it? done it before when drunk and out of other fun things, Ive taken three 400, so like 1.6g , should I take more to get afeeling


----------



## iLuvHeather

There really is no euphoric high from gabapentin...  Im stuck in retard slow mo since 5:40 this evening.  It feels cool to be outside of myself for a while, but i am an opiate fiend and this cant compare.

anyone know of a dosage that CAN give an opiate-like high?

fuck this shit makes me dizzy


----------



## Saucy

My recommendation:

Take 1800+ mg, smoke a bunch of weed, and lay back in a dark room with a good music playlist.

Gabapentin (especially when combined w/ weed) can actually be very euphoric and even can have CEVs that rival what one might see on a low dose of acid or mushrooms, although don't expect brilliant fractal patterning or anything like that. I find the GBP body-high to actually be quite similar to the physical feeling of stimulant-psychedelics, something like a low dose of 2C-I.


----------



## skinruin

Hi all. 

Have taken lyrica in the past, loved it. However I did become addicted and the withdrawl has left me with some severe depression.

Anyway I have been off lyrica for a week and came across some gabapentin. I took 900mg and did not feel anything after a few hours. I then snorted .75 mg of klonopin and took 900mg more of gaba. So 1800mg total. I think I might be starting to feel something, my mood is somewhat improving.

Thanks for all the info in this thread everyone!


----------



## oliverfrank22

Lyrica said:


> I found gabapentin okay to begin with, nothing super... till I fell asleep during sex. Not exactly becoming of a laydeee. I can't remember what dose I started at but I only took a few (can't recall if they were 300 or 500mgs), but on the second day I had a seizure and landed myself in hospital. Got some nice morphine for my troubles though
> 
> On the serious side, if you're at all sensitive to this sort of thing (and yeah, I know, you don't really find out till you try it), it can be pretty nasty. Seizures are scary stuff, I thought someone was trying to choke me (you can get halluciantions of the bad kind from it).... So... start low and work up - if you don't get tolerant to it.
> 
> L**ica



Isn't gabapentin used to treat epilepsy?  I can't possibly imagine how it could cause a seizure.


----------



## Violenza666

Be careful if you mix it with benzos....


----------



## Violenza666

oliverfrank22 said:


> Isn't gabapentin used to treat epilepsy?  I can't possibly imagine how it could cause a seizure.



It is used to treat epilepsy and fibromyalgia, however is used off label for anxiety as well.


----------



## oliverfrank22

Violenza666 said:


> It is used to treat epilepsy and fibromyalgia, however is used off label for anxiety as well.



Yes I know.  I was saying that because the person I quoted said that it caused her to have a seizure, and I was saying that I can't possibly imagine how a drug used to treat epilepsy could cause a seizure.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Stormin' Norman said:


> At which dose of pregabalin did you experience these effects?



450mg...however I had a little tolerance when I first experienced the MDMA-type feeling at that dosage. Thats a very high dose for someone without a tolerance, they would likely just feel drunk and black-out.

I must specify that when I compare the effects of MDMA, I'm talking about the empathetic, social, out-going, "closeness" feeling. Gives off a very fuzzy feeling that makes you feel like your walking on the clouds. Basically MDMA without the stimulate effects. The effects are also longer and it takes longer for it to kick in.


----------



## lenses

Gabapentin is a weird ass drug. It can be very trippy mentally at times. Lower doses seem to work much better IMO . I remember getting FUCKED UP from 600mgs.

The weird thing about it is that the first time is the best, and after that, it seems to not do much...

-lenses


----------



## lazydullard

first time was epic.

stagger your doses for best absorption.. say ~400mg every half hour.

I'd call the headspace very dissociative, sorta like DXM almost without the fry or trip. i get mdma like tingles/rushes in my triceps, thighs, and back muscles, rest of my body very ghost like and while not numb, very unnoticable. I get a lovely head buzz sorta like carisopdal. I agree with some posters that it feels similiar to baclofen.

This is a downer high that doesn't aggravate gaba tolerance... at least so far in my trials.

Takes 2.5 hours to peak!

High doses (say.. 2 grams over 5 hours) gives me mild visuals.. color enhancement, and objects will "flow."


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Gabapentin never produced anything that I would claim a "high". My first time I got a mild head rush and thats about all.

Pregabalin is by far the better of the two GABA analogues. Lyrica has effect on the alpha subunits of GABA (GABA-A) while Gabapentin does not. Not to mention it is also 3-4 times more potent as well.


----------



## hedspan

It is related to GHB and gives a similar feeling


----------



## Cloudburst

Seems to have very different ranges of effects on various people. Most seem to say it's only worth combining benzos with (which I always did anyway), yet I've seen a guy in rehab on a pharmaceutical dose of gabapentin who looked fucking intoxicated, really not sober at all, off this. He didn't hoard either, you have to take the pills in front of staff and open your mouth, move around your tongue.

He seemed to have pretty brutal withdrawals (stupid staff didn't taper him). Wonder how closely related it is to other GABA-related withdrawals like benzo and alcohol.


----------



## Saucy

Gabapentin (especially when combined w/ weed) can actually be very euphoric and even can have CEVs that rival what one might see on a low dose of acid or mushrooms, although don't expect brilliant fractal patterning or anything like that. I find the GBP body-high (and there is actually a minor "body-load" component as well) to actually be quite similar to the physical feeling of stimulant-psychedelics, something like a low dose of 2C-I.

My recommendation:

Take 1800+ mg, smoke a bunch of weed, and lay back in a dark room with a good music playlist.


----------



## TouchN' Stuff Blvd

Anyone have advise on combining it with tramadol?  Tram is a little weird so I will probably avoid it, but I wonder if anyone has any experience?


----------



## muie

How does it compare to Soma or Phenobarbital? I don't get euphoria from pheno but I do from Soma.


Does it work in the same way benzos, barbs do?


----------



## Mr Blonde

^ The exact mechanism of action is unknown, but it does have some effect on GABA synthesis in the brain and probably works via voltage dependent ion channels in your CNS... do some googling and some research into neuropharmacology and you might get a better idea.


----------



## NiteShadeX

I jacked a bottle of 600mg Gabapentin from my mom, I used them when I was withdrawing from opiates, they worked like a charm.  Very euphoric.


----------



## fryingsquirrel

Saucy said:


> Gabapentin (especially when combined w/ weed) can actually be very euphoric and even can have CEVs that rival what one might see on a low dose of acid or mushrooms
> 
> My recommendation:
> 
> Take 1800+ mg, smoke a bunch of weed, and lay back in a dark room with a good music playlist.


A couple weeks ago I would have said you were crazy (and I take it quite often, my girl has half a dozen scripts) but I found out about the cev's by accident. Usually gabapentin acts more like a stimulant for me, although nothing like amphetamines. People actually do useful shit on gabapentin, on meth you think you're gonna get stuff accomplished but end up just watching porn and taking apart lawnmowers. But anyway, yeah I had never noticed the visuals because I never thought to look, but they're real.


----------



## Nikolai

I dont know how anyone can experience any high or euphoria fropm gabapentin. It has two good uses IMO, first it can be used as a potentiator, but most of all in very high doses it can fight opiate withdrawal, especially the severe sides such as sickness and nausea. Dont get it wrong though if youre a heavy user like me, it isnt a cure for opiate withdrawal, it can lessen the effects, it will still be a bitch though, just less of one.


----------



## kunmo

Tramadol and Gabapentin is a good combo..... Gabapentin mixes with it well for 2 reasons:
1. Its a neurotic pain medication
2. It raises your seizure tolerance which is good cause tramadol lowers your seizure tolerance. 

So GL and be safe


----------



## NiteShadeX

Nikolai said:


> I dont know how anyone can experience any high or euphoria fropm gabapentin. It has two good uses IMO, first it can be used as a potentiator, but most of all in very high doses it can fight opiate withdrawal, especially the severe sides such as sickness and nausea. Dont get it wrong though if youre a heavy user like me, it isnt a cure for opiate withdrawal, it can lessen the effects, it will still be a bitch though, just less of one.



You are somewhat correct.  I get 90 Percocet a month (7.5/500).  I'm suppose to take 3 a day for them to last the whole month.  Last month I was taking like 5 a day so I ran out early.  I started to rummage through my moms medicine cabinet and all I could find was Tylenol 4's (60mg codeine/300mg apap), and gabapentin 600mg.

Believe it or not, the gabapentin helped my withdrawal better than the codeine, and gave me a better euphoric buzz.


----------



## Ixchellian

Just as a side note....  I've been using gabapentin as part of my w/d management for the past 4 days now, coming off a CT detox from pods.  It's done a great job managing the kicks, and as far as I can tell the chills too.  
I've been using pregabalin for the past few months, which really is 12x stronger than gabapentin (lol), and I would've used that for managing w/d, but because I'm a madman when it comes to chasing a high, I gobbled all of my 30day script in about 5days just for the high instead, before deciding to kick all of my opiates.  Pregabalin in my case is far preferrable than gabapentin.  During that five-day span, I ate maybe 5 pods.  But that was just out of the desire to see if I could get a little higher, not out of a need for junk.
Anyways, I've been downing between 1200 & 2400mg of it whenever my legs start twitching.  I also have recourse to flexeril and baclofen (skeletal muscle relaxers), but those tend to knock me flat (flexeril more so than baclofen).  My sleep schedule is already jacked up, and I have chronic low BP anyways, so I've really been trying to stay off of any kind of muscle-relaxer or benzo because my BP always tanks whenever I'm in acute w/d.
2400mg give/take 300mg seems to be the plateau for gabapentin's psychoactive effects, and that's only for a day or two.  Gabapentin and pregabalin both build up in the bloodstream and stay there, so trying to take any more than that is a waste as the body just excretes the excess unchanged.
As far as gabapentin being used by itself recreationally....  eh.  Drink some beers or smoke some bud, and be happier.
Note:  I was originally put on gabapentin as part of my pain-management program for my nerve & back damages sustained in Iraq.  While originally intended for use in treatment of epilepsy, the Army docs have been using it to treat nerve pain for a while now.  I just wish they hadn't decided to stick me on morphine as well.


----------



## thecollective11

How about mixing gabapentin with tramadol and valium?

I've mixed two of three, but was thinking of 1500 gaba, 200 tramadol and 15 val. 

My tolerance and experience is high, and am 6'7, 240lbs.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Ixchellian said:


> I've been using pregabalin for the past few months, which really is 12x stronger than gabapentin (lol), and I would've used that for managing w/d, but because I'm a madman when it comes to chasing a high, I gobbled all of my 30day script in about 5days just for the high instead, before deciding to kick all of my opiates.  Pregabalin in my case is far preferrable than gabapentin.



I don't enjoy gabapentin but I do like pregabalin. Its x3 more potent than gabapentin in dosage. I love the Lyrica ads and reading through it "Lyrica may produce a "high" feeling".


----------



## iameatingjam

I took a handful once
it made me feel cool for a while but then every 30 seconds I would get this wave of panic come across me. I couldn't sleep that night.


----------



## Bridesbiscuit

kunmo said:


> Tramadol and Gabapentin is a good combo..... Gabapentin mixes with it well for 2 reasons:
> 1. Its a neurotic pain medication
> 2. It raises your seizure tolerance which is good cause tramadol lowers your seizure tolerance.
> 
> So GL and be safe



Yep.  My doc scripted me Tramadol and Gabapentin for Neuralgia.


----------



## ethnobot781

Bridesbiscuit said:


> Yep.  My doc scripted me Tramadol and Gabapentin for Neuralgia.



I have very recently used gabapentin with great success in reducing my tramadol dosage for pain and depression (self-medicating for the latter which is exacerbated by the former for which the trams are scripted legitimately) I have halved my tramadol dosage in the first week using up to 1800mg of gabapentin daily without noticing any wd symptoms or increased pain. This is a major improvement over previous tramadol tapers which were undertaken only with low dose codeine phosphate (210mg down to 60mg over 4 days) with a week of 10mg each daily of diazepam and nitrazepam for the anxiety and insomnia respectively. These took twice as long at best and were pure hell especially after the week of supplementary meds.

I have also reduced my dihydrocodeine intake by approximately two thirds and stopped supplementing with pod tea entirely.

I am lucky enough to achieve some euphoria from the medical schedule of gabapentin and the only difference I've noticed in the high that banishes the awful black depression is an expected increase in sedation plus a little mild nausea. Best of all with a peak daily tramadol intake of 1200mg having reduced to 600mg max (often only 400) and the anticonvulsant action of the gabapentin means I'm far less scared of seizures than I ususally am when on too many trams. How I've avoided seizing I have no idea. I'm so lucky. But very stupid when the pain bites, I don't care about anything else but getting rid of as much agony as possible when it's bad 

I know I'll have to wd off the gabapentin eventually but the cessation syndrome doesn't sound anywhere near as bad as the hell of tramadol wd's to me. Also with it being a mood stabiliser and me  having a diagnosis of cyclothymia I have the potential to continue with a gabapentin script after the pain is finally sorted out, if ever. I wouldn't mind that over the long-but-not-forever term.

Peace, Ethnobot


----------



## volp

It seems to take a high does to get any effect, ime at least.  I know everyone is different.


----------



## Zombartie

a100unitSHOT said:


> I am prescribed 400mg 3x a day, and I really really like it.  I mean, it's not a crazy high, but it reduces my anxiety, and puts me in a really good mood.  It's also great for hangovers, and for when I'm fiending out for dope...  But if I take my daily doses all at once (1200mg), I think it feels amazing.  but every one is different.
> 
> BTW, gaba is water soluable.  Just saying...



Exactly what he said. Tale 2000mg Gaba then in a hour you r favorite opiate and you are set. No anxiety, pain is reduced and lower inhibitions. Gaba lasts anywhere form 6-8 hours.

Pretty cool drug in my opinion and easy to get. Doctors dont wanna prescribe bemzos but will readily give you thid


----------



## fairygodess

First timer here. Have lots of Gaba and don't know the best way to feel it a little or a lot. I am after something.


----------



## slowdive

I really want to try gabapentin now. I go back to my doctor in October for more tramadol, and I'll ask him about using Neurontin with it for "breakthrough pain". 

I'm not a big depressant fan. I do enjoy benzos on occasion, but from what I've been reading on here, gabapentin is not much like benzos, but is it's own thing. Bet it would mix safely and smoothly with my tram.


----------



## fairygodess

Anyone can give me advice  in the next 10 minutes that would be great. I just need something to give me a high. I have Gaba and Fluox. I don't have much of anything else except abilify. What can I do?


----------



## volp

slowdive said:


> I really want to try gabapentin now. I go back to my doctor in October for more tramadol, and I'll ask him about using Neurontin with it for "breakthrough pain".
> 
> I'm not a big depressant fan. I do enjoy benzos on occasion, but from what I've been reading on here, gabapentin is not much like benzos, but is it's own thing. Bet it would mix safely and smoothly with my tram.



It's really not a breakthrough pain type of med.  It's typically used for nerve pain (ie diabetic neuropathy, Fibromyalgia).  I never got much out of gabapentin and I was prescribed it at a very high dose.  

As for mixing with tram, I'm not sure, but gabapentin is an anticonvulsant, so it might help in preventing the seizures that tram can cause.


----------



## fairygodess

Do you have to have tram and gaba in order to get a high from it. what about fluoxetine?


----------



## MMMMKAY?!

Recreational dosage(IMO):

Light: 1000-1500
Common: 2500-3000
Strong: 3000-5000


----------



## fairygodess

thanks that is for the fluoxetine right


----------



## fairygodess

I want to get high I have a load of scrips but not sure what will help me


----------



## bignerdnine

I honestly hate the stuff.  And I have to take it for pain.  I hold out until I'm hurting before I take it.  I'd just deal with the pain and during the day I do but at night ya just can't close your eyes and rest when if feel like someone is pealing you skin off.  Just say'n that's how much I hate this crap.  I don't expect everyone to feel that way but it surprises me anyone enjoys it. I tried 2800 mg once just to see what the fuss was.  Made me slightly dizzy and irritated my insides a hell of a lot.

Toss that stuff in the bin and google RC's and jwh.  Legal doesn't mean weak. Some of the RC's will blow your head off in doses that look smaller than a grain of rice.  

Just adding to the pile of replies.


----------



## slowdive

I came across some gabapentin for free. I have several 100mg capsules. I'll probably down 6 of them this evening. Should mix nicely with my tramadol. I have never tried gabapentin before, but the people who get euphoric and relaxed from it has caught my interest. I hope I get similar effects from it as those people.

Any thoughts?

Before you give me hell about the dose, I would feel much more comfortable testing the water with 600mg. I have always had a pretty low tolerance to drugs. Except opioids now. Back in 2003 I started out on 25mg (yes 25mg) of tramadol and felt incredible. I am now of course up to 200-250mg of tramadol a day now. But that is good considering I've been using for 7 years. 

I will take these gabapentin later in the evening and let you know how it goes.


----------



## korei

never heard of this, sounds interesting?


----------



## xeferith

So... what was it like? Just got an almost unlimited script for them


----------



## Lord

Gabapentin has surprising recreational potential, but I haven't tried it.
But based on the minute of research I did, 500mg seems like a good starting dose and you should be good by 1200mg. Pace yourself, you'll feel bad if you overdo it by a few hundred mg.
Gabapentin and pregabalin have nearly identical effects, so they must have cross-tolerance.

I don't think I commented on time...................................


----------



## Mr.EasyMonEy

*gabapentin*

SNORT FOR INSTANT/GREAT HIGH!
I just railed 300mg and I'm feeling great! I'm about to do another 300mg. I'm 130 pounds is that safe?


----------



## Repo

Mr.EasyMonEy said:


> SNORT FOR INSTANT/GREAT HIGH!
> I just railed 300mg and I'm feeling great! I'm about to do another 300mg. I'm 130 pounds is that safe?



Apparentl its damn hard to go overboard. I take 6 600mg in the morning, another 3 around noon and 2 more around dinner along with sniffing a half here and there throughout the day. I dont recommend someone just starting to take that much.  There seems to be a shelf right around 4800mgs anything after that is just maintenance.

I actually posted about this before because i was worried i was pushing my limits.


----------



## likeakite

Im on Lyrica, gabapentin and Tramadol right now. I stumble and my speech is a little off. I have been chatting up a storm on the internet. Makes me feel floaty. Its like my mind is stable but my body is relaxed.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Pregabalin is more effective and more potent.


----------



## Psychedelic_Keith

I would like to add that this drug is absorbed sorta weird for me i seem to get alot higher if i space each 300mg out 30 mins.
I take 600-1600 but if i do it all at once 1000mg feels like 500mg.also this drug is amazing for counteracting anxiety i would describe the high as a benzo but stimulating instead of sedating.i used to take pregabalin(lyrica) and it is in fact it is about 2-3 times stronger for me.
but i also warn those of you looking for a high.
This shit is every bit as addictive as any narcotic but the withdraw from this is worse than anything ive ever been through so BEWARE.
Also be carefull with alcohol and any gabaminergic drug i have woke up in my backyard in the morning and still to this day have no idea how i got there.And last wait about 2 hours before taking more(or you will wake up in your backyard  haha:]
good luck,keefereefer.


----------



## Gormur

I got a script for gabapentin once for benzo w/d. Love it. It kills my anxiety, doesn't leave me wanting more all the time. At the same time.. it leaves me mentally-sound and basically sober - i feel more at ease, but i'm not high or in a different headspace

I vastly prefer gabapentin over benzos for anxiety. Too bad it's so pricey

If you're looking for a recreational GABAergic, try pregabalin. I lost months on that stuff... yup, 2 months of frequent daily blackouts. Apparently i slurred constantly


----------



## Gormur

Psychedelic_Keith said:


> but i also warn those of you looking for a high.
> This shit is every bit as addictive as any narcotic but the withdraw from this is worse than anything ive ever been through so BEWARE.



I don't find gabapentin addictive at all, since it doesn't make me high, which is why i like it so much for my anxiety

Pregabalin is like a different creature tho. It feels like a narcotic, whereas gabapentin is quite subtle, like a nootropic

Pregabalin has this amazing and somewhat bizarre come-up that's sedating, euphoric, disorienting and often dissociative/psychedelic in nature (esp with higher doses).. I'd take loads while on d-amp so i wouldn't fall asleep.. crazy. It felt like i was flying when i was walking


----------



## Saucy

Gormur said:


> I vastly prefer gabapentin over benzos for anxiety.



So did I at first, but its pleasant effects do not last forever.



Gormur said:


> If you're looking for a recreational GABAergic, try pregabalin.



Pregabalin is not a GABAergic. Its action is limited primarily to actuation of the calcium-dependant ion channel. Its only relation to the gabaregic system is an assistance in the converions of glutamate to GABA.


----------



## llamer

This drug sounds awesome. 

According to WP it seems rather new, and therefore is not made generically, can anyone comment on that? I think that's why it's so expensive. EDIT: It's in Mexico, and I'm gonna go buy some! Pregablin is trickier to find I think, certainly at least more expensive.


----------



## Saucy

It is my understanding that Pregabalin has not yet gone generic, and is still sold only under the brand name "Lyrica", produced by Phizer, I believe.


----------



## TheTwighlight

Pregabalin does not have a generic yet. And you can bet that when it does, the generic will still be very expensive. I take 150mg 3x a day, and at a pharmacy that costs ~$350. Thank goodness for the Phizer Connection to Care program.

I am also taking gabapentin 900mg 4x a day. And it all works well. The two work excellent together, and compliment each other.

I do not recommend anyone take 450mg pregabalin + 3,600mg gabapentin starting out or you will be a slurring, stumbling, pill drunk son of a bitch.


----------



## kayasuma

blase deviant said:


> I take like 4000mg with no tolerance (not dicksizing, since some people take more, just don't want him to end up disappointed). Some people need more, and I think 4000mg is the cap you're not supposed to go above, but some people said it's near impossible to OD on gabapentin.



The period of time that I was on first gabapentin was when I was in high school for neurve and neurologic pain. 400mg made me drowsy when I first started taking it. 

I now have been diagnosed with bipolar II and I have incredibly horrible insomnia. I was prescribed gabapentin to help with initial drowsiness in hopes of helping me fall asleep. After about 8 months in, I take 3600mg every night (soon to be 4200mg) and I feel nothing. My psychiatrist told me that one of his patients once too over 30,000mg and was completely fine. I am now on gabapentin, tiagabine, rozerem, zolpidem, abilify, clonazepam, metoprolol, and a couple others. Most are supposed to help my insomnia, but I have had little luck. Alprazolam puts me to sleep, but my psych won't prescribe it for me. Anyway, getting high from neurontin (gabapentin) is pretty hard to do.

The only thing about taking over 1200mg of gabapentin is that it is supposedly excreted and unused. I was told by a second psychiatrist that it is pointless to take over 1200mg, but I am noticeably less drowsy if I take less then 3600mg. Don't be so stupid as to try to get high off of gabapentin.


----------



## TheTwighlight

^ Gabapentin is safe and practically impossible to OD with. I've personally taken 19+ grams back when I used to get high off it. Now I'm on 3,600mg a day for anxiety and it's awesome. Also helps alot with the FMS. I also have insomnia from hell and gabapentin doesn't help much, but pregabalin does.


----------



## lasthurrah19

I agree, I've taken close to 25G over about 15 hours with no bad effects.  I take it once a month, as more often tends to not work so well.  Good stuff.

On a side note, I was prescribed it for anxiety/treatment resistant depression/PTSD and it never really helped me, but god help me if I forgot a dose, even a few hours late and I'd feel like totally crap, physically I mean.  I got up to 1900/mg a day before my psychiatrist and I decided instead to try Lamictal, which works much better for me.  I still get a small script every month (60 x 300mg) that I'm supposedly still taking (weaning down slowly), but like I said I use it pretty much all at once.


----------



## FPU4eva

has anyone ever hallucinated  on GABAPENTIN? me and my girl took like 3600grams over like 4 hours and we sat their holding each other seeing shapes and shit move from a lamp and we could call it out and we would both see it, anyone else experience this


----------



## TheTwighlight

Oh yeah, high doses of gabapentin/pregabalin can definitely make you hallucinate. Multi-colored lights and orbs are the most frequent. Pregabalin can make you see flashes of light like a camera flash in your eyes. And both can cause CEVs at ultra-high doses. Weird-ass shit, unlike any other drug for sure.


----------



## TheTwighlight

Oh yeah, high doses of gabapentin/pregabalin can definitely make you hallucinate. Multi-colored lights and orbs are the most frequent. Pregabalin can make you see flashes of light like a camera flash in your eyes. And both can cause CEVs at ultra-high doses. Weird-ass shit, unlike any other drug for sure.


----------



## Justin Sane 53

Gapapentin is often used as an anti-seizure drug or a sleep aid. The high itself isn't very big- i'd say it's very similar to tramadol in many ways. I would avoid using it in large recreational doses because of the kidney damage and cognitive problems it can bring.

It is, however, very helpful to prevent seizures in a drug cocktail. Gabapentin does little (maybe even none) to ruin your high, especially compared to the -statin drugs.

Summary: By itself, not a very memorable high. It may make you feel a little better, similar to a couple shots of alcohol.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

TheTwighlight said:


> Oh yeah, high doses of gabapentin/pregabalin can definitely make you hallucinate. Multi-colored lights and orbs are the most frequent. Pregabalin can make you see flashes of light like a camera flash in your eyes. And both can cause CEVs at ultra-high doses. Weird-ass shit, unlike any other drug for sure.



Sometimes from just 450mg of pregabalin things became very colorful and blurry. They would be so bright. Certain objects were "enhanced" and stood out from the others, very clear while other stuff would be blurry and colorful. I'd get CEV's as well. This from just 450mg of pregabalin. I wish that still happened.

Lyrica is great for benzodiazepine withdrawal. I tapered from 8mg of clonazepam while on Lyrica and had very little withdrawal symptoms...almost none.


----------



## comatoserct

Just got back from the doctor
I asked for Pregabalin but he said if he prescribed it my insurance company wouldn't cover the co-pay because it's only for pain and other issues not related to me. He agreed it would help me, but he didn't want to bring attention to his practice.

Got prescribed 90 300mg capsules of gabapentin for the month, first time taking them. Dosed 1200mg around 5pm, then 900 more at like 7. Didn't feel too much until about an hour ago. I cooked some dinner, then took out the trash, washed all the dishes in the sink, then cleaned the counter-tops and the stove

Those are the chores I despise and I did them all with a smile on my face
Now I'm sipping on a beer, listening to some wacked out music, feeling kinda euphoric

It's not really like a "high," but I certainly have to say it reduces anxiety and has given me quite a bit of energy. I feel really awake and lucid right now


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

My insurance covered it and I'm on it for anxiety.


----------



## TheTwighlight

^ Yeah, it's crazy, the 450mg pregabalin + the 3,600mg gabapentin I take every day would have gotten me TRASHED without a tolerance back in the day. Now, it sometimes makes me feel a little "off", but nothing much. My short-term memory is fucked. But that's small price to pay for what it does for my fibromyalgia, migraines, and anxiety. Seriously, I've been off benzos and opioids for a while now, and those two together cannot even TOUCH what the Lyrica/Neurontin do for me. Shit is amazing. Hopefully they are working on a super-pregabalin now. I consider pregabalin to be super-gabapentin. However, they both have their similarities, yet they have their own individual benefits as well. I wouldn't mind being on these two the rest of my life.

And I totally agree with the whole things being clearer and more colorful on pregabalin, for sure. Almost like "mushroom come-up" type shit.


----------



## comatoserct

K'd-OUT-in-AZ said:


> My insurance covered it and I'm on it for anxiety.




what? Pregabalin? Isn't that because you have fibromyalgia?


----------



## Zarathustra1313

Just got done reading this thread. Lots of Info for sure. 

I was prescribed it a couple years ago (gabapentin/neurontin, orange guys not sure if theres powder in them or capsules or what) for back pain. Still have a S load. What would the dose be for helping opiate WD's and are there any I'll effects mixing gabapentin and adderall? I have been taking 2 or 3 30mg addys a day the past couple to get through. 

Thanks.


----------



## Zarathustra1313

Sooo I took 1200mg gabapentin this morning and about a hour after that took 60mg of addy. The gab kicked in first and gave me some slight euphoria and was pretty decent. Then the addy kicked in. For the next 4-5 hours I felt weird. Speeding but also sedated feeling and my vision was really streaky and plain strange. I also could barely feel my face/mouth, not tingly numb or anything just very low feeling for the 4-6 hours. I may try it again at 600mg gab dose but I doubt it. Not the best feeling out there.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

comatoserct said:


> what? Pregabalin? Isn't that because you have fibromyalgia?



Well I do have fibromyalgia but I was originally prescribed if for anxiety.


----------



## chromedreams

*best drug ever...stupidist drug ever..help*

(sorry if too long)  hi everyone....1st post hope not a drag......been a long time user (dont yet know abreviations).....opiates, meths, benzos,weed  and everything else dabbled in...I preface that because I love neurontin more than any drug in the world...honestly..sometimes.....thats the problem...right now I take no illegal drugs went to detox/rehab and used neurontin to get me through benzo/opiate withdrawel and it saved my life....great for w/d

Now I am using neurontin to feel good with (get high)....sometimes it works well, really well...sometimes not......I could take 800 mg one day and feel so eurphoric and one day take 3000 and feel stupid...of course ive tried any and all combonation upside down and backward...
with soda..without soda..empty stomach/full stomach..

does anyone know how to use this and get the best out of it....some comments here make me wonder if any chemists are on board cuz i would love some help...I have much more i could say of N but post is too long but would love this topic to not fade away too fast...thanks


----------



## fryingsquirrel

Neurontin works best if you take it over time, like if you take 3000 mgs take 600 mgs an hour for 5 hours rather than all at once. Naproxyn (aleve) is supposed to potentiate it, although I never notice much difference. The main thing is you can't take recreational doses daily or you will buid tolerance very quickly.

Welcome to BL, BTW


----------



## TheTwighlight

I can understand, man, because I am dependent on both gabapentin and pregabalin. However, I do not abuse them and I take them as prescribed. They really have no "high" type effect on me anymore. I've been on gabapentin for 7 years, and pregabalin on and off for about 4 years. The thing is, they work for their intended purposes...fibromyalgia, migraines, and anxiety. But I have abused both _extensively_, on their own, as well as in any combination you can probably name. They are a bitch and a blessing. Getting off them is harder than probably every drug I've ever been hooked on - which is pretty much everything. Good luck to you. Just watch out, the shit will catch you off guard.


----------



## pr0d1gy

Gabapentin is quite nice. I find it much more euphoric and less sedating then benzodiazapine. Its a very good anti-anxiety drug but its like pulling teeth to get prescribed it for that. My psychiatrist was willing to prescribe daily xanax but not neurotin which is arguably much safer and less addicting.


----------



## chromedreams

Neurontin is great for social anxiety...4me anyway....I notice how I make causal conversation with people in the most unusual places....I am witty , quick on my feet...even charming..4real....my friends , family have noted this and often seem/look astonished at me.......very intersesing drug...i LOVE IT..

little to no withdrawel....Was taken approx 3000 mg day to cold turkey...was very irritable...which to me isnt signifacant after gg through many opiate WD's and a benzo WD

but it is weird and cant always get the same affect....soda helps...dosing is important.. easy to obtain...easier than lyrica i would imagine


----------



## clayden

*The psychedelic side*

Gabapentin highs vary from person to person. I love the high personally and it has a psychedelic like effect for me. I take 1.2gs and feel like I just toked a bowl of chronic. Its like a head high for me, but mixed with a body high. The first time I popped two 600mg pills (1200mg or 1.2gs) I felt very happy and talkative. Music sounded better, colors were brighter, my thought process was altered.... it feels almost exactly like a pot high for me. It lasts a long time, and the high is more controllable, you can talk fine if you want.... balance is messed up however. Anyway, after the euphoric feelings started to leave I began to feel drowsy. Sleepy, and I wanted to crash. I forced myself to stay up though and then the high turned psychedelic (approximately 4 or more hours). I was talking to my reflection in the mirror, laughing to myself, and when I laid down in my bed I let my mind wonder. I saw blue lights in the shape of dolphins coming down from my ceiling, I saw an upside down Christmas tree when I closed my eyes. Use gabapentin with pot and for me it is much like a dreamy high. Incredible experience for me, but after a few hours I began hallucinating and losing touch with reality.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Well, this is disappointing.  I wish I had checked into this/heard of this about a month or so ago.  Back in February I was given a prescription for Gabapentin (to help my recently diagnosed fibromyalgia) - one 100mg capsule, twice a day.  I'd take one as soon as I got up, and take one just before going to bed.  I never got a euphoric feeling or anything from it, just lagginess and a bit of vertigo...but I wonder if that only developed because I was on a daily dose.  

Unfortunately, I cannot try a higher one-time dose or something to see if there would be a difference because my doctor took me off of it (because of the side effects) a month or two ago and I got rid of the bottle since I "had no more use for it."  Oh, boy, do I regret that now!  Especially since I've heard/read that its effects can be similar to MDMA...

*Has anyone else experienced dizziness, vertigo, or a sort of brain/cognitive lag?  If so, did you only notice it after prolonged or daily use?*  I think that I may have only developed the side effects after being on it for an extended period of time, so if I could get nice and euphoric effects from it once a week or something, I might try getting my doctor to prescribe it to me again.  

*Oh, and does anyone know of any interactions it may have with a low dose of Nortriptyline at its (Gabapentin's) higher doses?*  My doctor prescribed the two together before, but both at relatively low doses.  Now she just has me on Nortripyline at >50mg a day, so I don't know if there would be any difficulties if I did try taking a large dose of Gabapentin with it...

Thanks for anything you're able to tell me!


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

SinisterMuffin said:


> Well, this is disappointing.  I wish I had checked into this/heard of this about a month or so ago.  Back in February I was given a prescription for Gabapentin (to help my recently diagnosed fibromyalgia) - one 100mg capsule, twice a day.  I'd take one as soon as I got up, and take one just before going to bed.  I never got a euphoric feeling or anything from it, just lagginess and a bit of vertigo...but I wonder if that only developed because I was on a daily dose.



Can't comment on your questions but the reason you never felt anything was because you were taking 100mg x2 a day. That is INCREDIBLY low. You could of had a better judgment if you were to try 600-900mg


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Yeah, I figure part of not feeling the euphoria or anything was the low dose... but I also had that vertigo and everything, so I don't know if I should risk taking more in case that sort of side effect also increases without knowing more, as I'm pretty sure it'd be too unpleasant for me to enjoy it otherwise.


----------



## whitemilk661

I"m just starting to peak on 30 mg of hydrocodone right now - wondering if anybody has any knowledge on the effects of gabapentin + opiates? 

Is this i a dangerous combo or should I try it?


----------



## shpongle1987

adderall and neurontin go together like two peas in a pod


----------



## laCster

whitemilk661 said:


> I"m just starting to peak on 30 mg of hydrocodone right now - wondering if anybody has any knowledge on the effects of gabapentin + opiates?
> 
> Is this i a dangerous combo or should I try it?



yess, it will synergize with your hydrocodone and increase the pain relief and euphoria. this is one of my favorite combos... i like to add in some kpin or xanies but thats sketch and you have to be careful!!



shpongle1987 said:


> adderall and neurontin go together like two peas in a pod



im on 30mg addy right now (insnuf) +400mgs lyrica + a coupl ebong hits of hash + 1mg klonopin (potentiated by tagamet) and its really euphoric. no worries in the world, im pleasantly far away %)


----------



## laCster

edit: double post sorry!


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

whitemilk661 said:


> I"m just starting to peak on 30 mg of hydrocodone right now - wondering if anybody has any knowledge on the effects of gabapentin + opiates?
> 
> Is this i a dangerous combo or should I try it?



Gabapentin/Pregabalin with opiates is a good combination if you are seeking euphoria. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

I've never done opiates, so I don't really know how to guesstimate this... but is the euphoria one gets from the gabapentin/pregabalin + opiates anything like the euphoria from MDMA or is it completely different?  If it's different, is there any possibility you could try to explain how it feels?  (I know that last question is a super hard one to answer...)


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

SinisterMuffin said:


> I've never done opiates, so I don't really know how to guesstimate this... but is the euphoria one gets from the gabapentin/pregabalin + opiates anything like the euphoria from MDMA or is it completely different?  If it's different, is there any possibility you could try to explain how it feels?  (I know that last question is a super hard one to answer...)



No, the high from opiates is NOTHING like MDMA, if you take opiates expecting it do be like MDMA or any other amphetamine drugs you will be disappointed. Opiates provide pure, and what I believe to be, true euphoria. Its a different high, that's an understatement. They can also be an acquired taste so you may need to try them more than once to catch the true feeling of an opiate. Pregabalin can feel somewhat similar to MDMA. Sort of like MDMA without the stimulation and pure euphoria.


----------



## TheTwighlight

Dude, I had been sober 6 days shy of 5 months, and I smoked a shit ton of chron last night and was tripping my fucking balls off. It was awesome.

Today I've taken 1.05g of pregabalin thus far + 2.4g gabapentin. I'm feeling pretty good, and a little dumb. But I'm still feeling the weed from 12 hours ago! I got stoned as hell. Lyrica feels damn good, man. Damn good. Wonderful mood.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Lyrica seems to prolong the effects of the other drugs that you take. For instance, the effects of opiates last longer when you combine the two. So do benzodiazepines. I don't really know about stimulants. My Adderall XR still lasts 8 hours whether I'm on the Lyrica or not. But marijuana, depressants & opiates have prolonged & enhanced effects when combined. Good stuff. Pretty expensive though. I know someone who was selling his 300mg capsules at $8 each


----------



## Ninae

chromedreams said:


> Now I am using neurontin to feel good with (get high)....sometimes it works well, really well...sometimes not......I could take 800 mg one day and feel so eurphoric and one day take 3000 and feel stupid...of course ive tried any and all combonation upside down and backward...
> with soda..without soda..empty stomach/full stomach..
> 
> does anyone know how to use this and get the best out of it....some comments here make me wonder if any chemists are on board cuz i would love some help...I have much more i could say of N but post is too long but would love this topic to not fade away too fast...thanks



Yea, I think this drug is a nice suprise to anyone who tries it. For my first time I'd come across a box of 100 600 mgs (i.e. stole them from a pensioner who had a shitload they weren't using anymore and were expirering soon). Took five of them, after a few hours felt a pleasent euphoria and had to lie down on the coach, then in not too long fell asleep for 5 hours or so (seems to be a feature of high dose gabapentin). Tried it again the next day but got next to no effects so concluded it was something that only worked the first time (guess I was expecting it to work like opiates). 

Same thing happened with Lyrica, wasted loads of pills feeling no effects trying to make it work, then accidentally discovered you NEED TO LEAVE SOME DAYS IN BETWEEN (at least one day for Lyrica and two for Gabapentin), at least for the most of us, when I tried it again after a week's break. I would take ten at a time (300 and 600 mgs) trying to make it work. Remember the first time I got Gabapentin to work again, got up early and took 6000 mgs, didn't expect anything, forgot about it, then in 4 hours it hit me like BAM! and I was incredibly stoned. Never been that out of my head on it, maybe 1-2 times, and unluckily for me my landlord had to come for some stuff and I was unable to string sentences together or even come out with the words I was trying to say. Total cognitive impairment, and was swiftly kicked out of that apartment, but had a great time.

Then used it recreationally every 3 days for 3 months or so, after learning it takes two days in between to really work. I would take 10 600 mgs then top up the dose with maybe five more so I could feel it hit again when the first started to decline, it's not really as long-lasting as Lyrica. This was great, but tolerance steadily grew and at the end of it I could barely feel the effects. And now I've been regularly using Lyrica I can't get high on it anymore. The only use I have for it is to potentiate opiates, as an anti-depressants taken every other day, or for detoxing/maintaining when I'm addicted to Lyrica, which it is very effective for. 

So, yes, it can be abused, when spaced out. I think doctors count on that you won't find out it's abusable, by starting you out on a low dose and making you take it every day, and most probably won't. I have read in medical journals they have little potential for abuse because recreational effects of both stop after a few days. Shows how much they know, but it's more for those who like to experiment with their medication, I guess, and most they'd be prescribed to still have no idea. So counting on most people's ignorance they're not abusable.

This shouldn't last long, though the name Neurontin just isn't catchy enough, I think, and Lyrica just doesn't sound like a drug (Valium rules there, though does nothing for me personally).


----------



## Ninae

Gormur said:


> I don't find gabapentin addictive at all, since it doesn't make me high, which is why i like it so much for my anxiety
> 
> Pregabalin is like a different creature tho. It feels like a narcotic, whereas gabapentin is quite subtle, like a nootropic



This is completely dose-dependent, as well as dependent on tolerance - see my report below. 

A FIRST TIME user of Gabapentin who had never tried Pregabalin could certainly get high on it on a 3000-6000 mg dose (which I personally needed to get what I would call a high), and if they made sure to space their doses out a few days in between instead of taking every day. As many don't follow this route they might never discover the real potential of Gabapentin. And although the Lyrica high is certainly better and stronger at equal tolerance, you will be much higher your first few times on high-dose Gabapentin than you can get from Lyrica once tolerance over extended time has set in, no matter what dose. When real tolerance to the effects of Lyrica has set in 3000 mgs would be a good dose, but really expensive.

I think both can work as a kind of nootropic at lower doses. Mainly, they have an anti-depressant and stimulant effect without really getting you high, which can be very valuable for some, and they help you sleep. I don't really need to take any sleeping medication after a day of Lyrica. Low-dose Gabapentin I need to combine with Seroquel, while large enough doses can put me to sleep on their own. I find them to be far more valuable to help you sleep than anything from the benzo or z-drug family. On these, you'll have to wait to fall asleep more naturally, and can wake up before you've had enough sleep. L/G are just stronger Gaba drugs and FORCES you to fall asleep. If you don't want to go to sleep you literally have to fight it. So they are more effective.


----------



## laCster

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=470294&page=2

this is a good thread talking about gabapentin....most of the people who post in here agree that doses should be staggered to get the maximum effect.  i suggest 100-150mgs every 45mins-1hr


----------



## Fixed5217

after reading alot(and experimenting) I understand the divergent nature of people's opinion on this particular substance.

It can be euphoric, or just plain blase. It has to do with dose and combinations mainly. 
By itself, a rather high dosage is needed to feel anything really, though lower doses are good to combine with benzos etc.

weed does go rather well with this--and probably is the only thing that has brought it close to helping me understand the comparisons to mdma. It brings you from a near baseline, slightly off feeling to one that would accompany a very low dose of mdma, but without jaw clenching, stimulation or euphoria really (minus what weed would bring you already).

alcohol can be interesting in combination. the general consensus is that alcohol should be avoided when taking gbp--I have mixed feelings about this. In low doses of each, it's rather nice. However, the other evening after dosing gbp during the day (1200mg around noon) drinking 12 hours later really wasn't a great idea. I didn't notice anything different, till i awoke the next day to find the kitchen trashed in some sort of weird "step-brothers-esqe" sleepwalking incident. It appeared as if i had started to prepare about 12 different items, to cook or to bake--and then opened two boxes of cheerios to put into the toaster oven. I found some basil in the fridge nearly a week later. Don't remember any of it. I'm usually neat when i cook, even at blackout point. And this:http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...in-Alcohol-...)-Experienced-Heavy-Metal-Salad.

i don't think i'll take any more by itself or in combination with anything as i don't find it very worthwhile--I will save it for any sort of withdrawal symptoms i may encounter in the future as that has been pretty universally verified as effective.


----------



## Swillyboy

I slugged some Niquil, took 2000mg of GABAPENTIN first  then after 1 hour a Roxy (30mg =of oxycodone).

Feel good, enjoying my puppy and doing dumb ass chores. Really hard to focus my eyes on anything. Double vision & trippy effects are amusing.....


----------



## Swillyboy

It basically fells like drunk opiate ride...... not sure if adds to the opiate in a positive way but its definaltey different. Certainly a stay at home combo  .... loopy doopy dooo


----------



## laCster

how much nyquil did you take? nyquil contains APAP, DXM, and doxylamine succinate. apap and doxy are drugs that you do not want to abuse. if you took the recommended dose than yah whatever, but chugging nyquil is a big no-no.


----------



## Fixed5217

laCster said:


> how much nyquil did you take? nyquil contains APAP, DXM, and doxylamine succinate. apap and doxy are drugs that you do not want to abuse. if you took the recommended dose than yah whatever, but chugging nyquil is a big no-no.



i was not aware that nyquil contained doxy, i thought it was just a dxm product people used for robo-tripping; the formula with doxy would knock someone out way before a trip could start, that stuff is definitely a potent sedative, and not a good idea to combine with gabapentin at high doses


----------



## effie

^ yeah, and you don't want to be swigging something containing APAP either..

This is an old thread and doesn't really fit with the way we try to run BDD now (take a look at the "state of BDD" sticky at the top of the forum) so I'm going to close it. If anyone has a specific question relating to gabapentin, or Nyquil, or anything then please feel free to start your own thread. PM me if you have any questions 

Closed.


----------



## Mugz

Thanks for closing this one effie, there is a decent amount of information in this thread so I am going to shove it in the archive rather than let it die.


----------



## euphoricc

im prescribed 1800 mg daily i take it with 2 mg klonopin and sublocade its amazing ~!!! lol plus some weed im good to go~!!!!!!!!! yes yea i know lyrica so much better bu i must do with gaba


----------



## Zonxx

blase deviant said:


> I take like 4000mg with no tolerance (not dicksizing, since some people take more, just don't want him to end up disappointed). Some people need more, and I think 4000mg is the cap you're not supposed to go above, but some people said it's near impossible to OD on gabapentin.


Holy shit. *4000 is too high for someone taking a gabapentinoid for the first time even if it's gabapentin*  I consider myself tolerant, i won't tell you what doses i can take of gabapentinoids but, when i started, 1200-2000, that was WELL more than enough. these days of pentin, that wouldn't do too much if anything however, anything is better than nothing right? 4,000 is not the cap, it's only supposedly 'near impossible' to OD because of how subtle it is, but you take **,**** and throw **** pregab ontop, tell me that you enjoyed it without a tolerance, you'd either black out or end up sliding like a snail on the floor wherever you've gotta go, i took the liberty of censoring my doses because this post as i skimmed through was just plainly absurd, you can keep getting more and more and more tolerant to this stuff, and it's not to be taken lightly, it is a real drug, while it isn't nearly as bad as anything else, it can carry some addictive potential, or rather 'habitual potential' due to the very nature of how it works.

*Beware of taking more and more doses of any gabapentinoids, tolerance grows FAST with them, you will regret it. Nontheless they are an amazing alternative to benzos.  only start with 600-1200 and go from there.. you can always take mroe but never less.

Stay safe
~Zonxx*


----------



## Troglodyte

Hey, i'll be honest, i haven't read most of this thread... but i feel the need to mention, in case it hasn't been yet, that bioavailability of gabapebtin is not so straight forward.  The more you take, the smaller percentage of the drug is absorbed.  So the net effect is that if you take it incrementially; like 300-600mgs every half hour til you reach your full dose, you will absorb exponentially more.  In addition, naproxen increases absorbsion, as does food in the stomach, the latter by virtue of the slowed absorbsion acting, in essesnce, like an incremential dosing schedule.

Gabbies are amongst the few drugs that really allows me to feel like myself.  please don't go mixing them with opiates and OD'ing, because it's extremely easy to do, cuz i need it, for both mood and neuropathic pain, so please stop blowing my shit up.   thanks

oh, and also remember, it takes 2 full hours for it to kick in, and it's even less predictable when you dose incrementially as mentioned.  so take this into account.  cheers


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I have a monthly Rx, i was taking it every day for a year, and I stoped feeling good off them so I weaned myself off, now I take them 2-3 times a week johnies R a good drug when used right...


----------



## Majiktouch

I was taking 2000mg. per day for neuropathy. Ir was a miracle drug for me for many years for my nerve pain. It recently stopped working and I asked to be put on Lyrica. 
Never got high from the Gaba, but this Lyrica is def. a fun and effective drug right now. Safe journey


----------



## Majiktouch

Sorry to say b


iLuvHeather said:


> There really is no euphoric high from gabapentin...  Im stuck in retard slow mo since 5:40 this evening.  It feels cool to be outside of myself for a while, but i am an opiate fiend and this cant compare.
> 
> anyone know of a dosage that CAN give an opiate-like high?
> 
> fuck this shit makes me dizzy



Sorry to say but you will not get an opiate high from Gaba at any dose


----------



## Troglodyte

I just got a lyrica script for neuropathy from a car accident.  I'm looking forward to the switch from gabapentin, but my doctor doesn't seem to be able to figure out and give me a relevant dose to take over for the tolerance i already have.  I'm prescribed 600mg x 3/day of gabapentin.  I usually take between 3600mg - 7+g until i run out, then i take roughly 2 - 3g of phenibut... but now after 7 months of daily use, i'm noticing memory problems and not getting the effect i'm looking for.  so i think i'm going to find some baclofen and do a quick taper and clean out a bit so any of these drugs can get thier magic back, cuz to me they are magical.  Maybe i'll just collect the lyrica for now so i have a stash, and try to get my doc to increase my dose, which he said he will... guess we'll see


----------



## Xorkoth

When I stagger my dosage and take 300mg every 45 minutes, as little as 900mg can get me feeling quite nice.  If you take a bunch at once, as is recommended by a lot of people earlier in this thread, the vast majority of it does not absorb.

Keep in mind I have been using phenibut, which also acts on the same system as gabapentin, for 14 years, including being addicted to it and taking it daily at times, and I can still get high from gabapentin at pretty low dosages.  Taking NSAIDs, especially naproxen, beforehand also increases its absorption, as does taking it with a small fatty meal or snack.  So the best absorption you can get is to eat a fatty meal, take some naproxen, and then take 300mg every 45 minutes until the desired results are achieved.


----------



## Painful One

Is there any medication that one should NOT mix with Gabapentin?

I took some doxylamine (unisom) with the Gabapentin and it almost put me in a coma! 
It was a BAD combo!

I could use some advise on do’s and do not‘s with Gabapentin.

My mind will not focus enough to read this thread right now, so a quick overview would really help me out.

Thanks guys!


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Painful One said:


> Is there any medication that one should NOT mix with Gabapentin?
> 
> I took some doxylamine (unisom) with the Gabapentin and it almost put me in a coma!
> It was a BAD combo!
> 
> I could use some advise on do’s and do not‘s with Gabapentin.
> 
> My mind will not focus enough to read this thread right now, so a quick overview would really help me out.
> 
> Thanks guys!


drinking 1or 2 drinks is ok as long as your not drinking a lot I've had a fuew and got fucked up a lot quicker , even if i have a couple i can feel the couple drinks a lot more with the gaba,  mixing most outher drugs i haven't had  many problems with


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah alcohol becomes stronger and more easily amnesic, I like the combo but you have to be careful.  I hear paradoical reports about opiates, some say it blocks the effects of opiates and some say it potentiates opiates.


----------



## Blaw420

Th


monkey123 said:


> obtain online? is it legal?
> 
> Honestly though its not what i expected its like Light versions of Coke, Benzos, Opiates and alcohol mixed together without being actually high.
> 
> EDIT: Amazing for jam sessions... pre-concert (whether u are playing or watching) lots of energy but feel good and slightly tipsy/dizzy but not in a bad way or intoxicated way... light opiate buzz... the confidence and act on impulse of coke but still with the relaxation of Benzos...


this by far the most accurate description of gabapentin I've ever read. Right now I'm off like 5000 mg yet barley feel it


----------



## Painful One

Blaw420 said:


> Th
> 
> this by far the most accurate description of gabapentin I've ever read. Right now I'm off like 5000 mg yet barley feel it



Really? I have been taking Gabapentin for a month and worked my way up to 1800 mg (3 600mg pills) a day and I just want off this stuff.

You were able to just cold turkey it or what?


----------



## Painful One

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah alcohol becomes stronger and more easily amnesic, I like the combo but you have to be careful.  I hear paradoical reports about opiates, some say it blocks the effects of opiates and some say it potentiates opiates.



I say it blocks the effects from opiates and I cannot have that!

I don’t like the Gabapentin for everyday use. 
I am going to keep some around for every once in a while but using it daily- it has lost what little magic it had.


----------



## Tuftypanda

Painful One said:


> Really? I have been taking Gabapentin for a month and worked my way up to 1800 mg (3 600mg pills) a day and I just want off this stuff.
> 
> You were able to just cold turkey it or what?



There is one thing to be aware of, if you're taking it daily you develop sort of a tolerance that will block you from getting high. One thing I do I won't take it for 3 or 4 days at least. Then when I do it has more of an effect. I started doing this after spending a week on it, I cold turkey, and I had withdrawal effects. They weren't as severe as when my husband gets them, his prescription is basically the max three times a day, but they were still bad enough that I was miserable. If I only take it for a day or two and then do my 3 days minimum without, I have no withdrawals and I get more of an effect.


----------



## Painful One

Tuftypanda said:


> There is one thing to be aware of, if you're taking it daily you develop sort of a tolerance that will block you from getting high. One thing I do I won't take it for 3 or 4 days at least. Then when I do it has more of an effect. I started doing this after spending a week on it, I cold turkey, and I had withdrawal effects. They weren't as severe as when my husband gets them, his prescription is basically the max three times a day, but they were still bad enough that I was miserable. If I only take it for a day or two and then do my 3 days minimum without, I have no withdrawals and I get more of an effect.



Thank you.
I am going to go without it today and see how I feel.

Gabapentin sure does block me from feeling my opiates.
It does help for some issues I have but tolerance to Gabapentin grew way fast! 
I am going to try what you are doing and then just keep some around for bad days/ nights.


----------



## b-man1961

Painful One said:


> Thank you.
> I am going to go without it today and see how I feel.
> 
> Gabapentin sure does block me from feeling my opiates.
> It does help for some issues I have but tolerance to Gabapentin grew way fast!
> I am going to try what you are doing and then just keep some around for bad days/ nights.


It does the same for me@Painful One. I have 800 mg tabs. I can't feel my trams at all any more. I was wondering what had happened to me. Now I know. Thanks.


----------



## Tuftypanda

Painful One said:


> Thank you.
> I am going to go without it today and see how I feel.
> 
> Gabapentin sure does block me from feeling my opiates.
> It does help for some issues I have but tolerance to Gabapentin grew way fast!
> I am going to try what you are doing and then just keep some around for bad days/ nights.


 Definitely worth a try. I eventually got used to alternating, so it's not bad for me. My husband will alternate between his pain killers and gaba also, keeps both tolerances lower so they work better for his pain, he alternates faster though maybe every 2 days, and we do detox tea for him between switches to expedite the process. Usually I have him take a benzo if the oxy withrawal starts too fast, then get him going on the gabas.


----------



## Mr.Cmysterious

blase deviant said:


> I take like 4000mg with no tolerance (not dicksizing, since some people take more, just don't want him to end up disappointed). Some people need more, and I think 4000mg is the cap you're not supposed to go above, but some people said it's near impossible to OD on gabapentin.


I’ve taken twice that 7x 600mg Gabapentin and another 6 after 45 minutes, I’ll try n post if any results, I did notice in the passed when I only took 6-7-8 the next day I feel really odd, I talk too much I talk out loud with nobody around and by myself, the weirdest part is I feel out of body... like my head is not my normal head, the way if I could better describe it would be like my heads been pulled an inch out of its mortal placement, heavier little slower, less inhibition and it seems to make me dizzy like my equilibrium is a bit off. After this stupid monster dose runs it’s course, I’ll update


----------



## Xorkoth

If you're taking that much at once, the vast majority of it is not absorbing and is just coming out when you shit.  You can only absorb about 300-600mg every 30-45 minutes through your gut.  If you took that same dose but spread out at 300mg every 30 minutes it would get you WAY higher.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I had to post this gaba gaba hey...


----------



## doE (|||ATL|||)

Gabapentin does = provide a mild, lucid high, similar to post I have read (coke/xanax/opiate) similarities and does give a euphoric feeling.

Nothing crazy, but feels good, relaxed, and like others have stated quite quick witted, freeness, and just overall willing to chat it up with anyone with such ease. Very smooth. 
Not a daily attainable goal, but once a week I’d think  could work. (I’ll confirm if 300/hr1 + 300/hr2 will work and so on, from there.

I’m just in a super relaxed  state and good mood at the moment. 
(This with only the first 300mg)

06/13/2020 6:40PM and it’s now 7:42PM
Saturday evening.


----------



## doE (|||ATL|||)

doE (|||ATL|||) said:


> Gabapentin does = provide a mild, lucid high, similar to post I have read (coke/xanax/opiate) similarities and does give a euphoric feeling.
> 
> Nothing crazy, but feels good, relaxed, and like others have stated quite quick witted, freeness, and just overall willing to chat it up with anyone with such ease. Very smooth.
> Not a daily attainable goal, but once a week I’d think  could work. (I’ll confirm if 300/hr1 + 300/hr2 will work and so on, from there.
> 
> I’m just in a super relaxed  state and good mood at the moment.
> (This with only the first 300mg)
> 
> 06/13/2020 6:40PM and it’s now 7:42PM
> Saturday evening.



I don’t know what these individuals are talking a about once exceeding 900-1200mg ..., like these individuals talking about taking 4000mg (??!!??) I don’t see the sense in that since the body cannot absorb that amount before excreting it out through urinating. (Perhaps I have a lack of knowledge on this substance, yet I am certainly experienced on everything else, you know the real stuff.) (Dope, I know !!! Products, prices, sales and operations). Nuff said.


----------



## jackie jones

Xorkoth said:


> If you're taking that much at once, the vast majority of it is not absorbing and is just coming out when you shit.  You can only absorb about 300-600mg every 30-45 minutes through your gut.  If you took that same dose but spread out at 300mg every 30 minutes it would get you WAY higher.



I am going to try this out tomorrow. I am maxed out on my doses, prescribed 1200mg TID. My script does not last me the month and I have to get more from someone I have a monthly deal with. I also ordered some Phenibut which will be here early this week. I have never experimented with combining the two and am looking forward to it.

It is funny. There are people I know who I know who are in to all different things - Cannabis, Psychedelics, Opioids, Speed... all I care about at this time are Gabanergics.... and Psychedelics to a lesser degree. I am going to take a tolerance break from the Gabapentin and start tripping more often... for my mental health.

I took 15g today and am feeling well, but not where I should be with such a high dose.


----------



## dopamimetic

Only have experience with the related pregabalin, they appear to have similar effects just pre to be more potent, expensive and better absorbed.

I too like the acute so-called intoxication of 600-1200mg depending on tolerance, lesser is just weirdly sedating - seems the stimulatory effects require higher doses and theres heavy and long lasting tachyphylaxis. Never tried to max it out so dunno if you could trip again after just 3-4 days, I mean to remember that it took longer but unsure.
Primarily I took it medically as an anxiolytic which partially worked yet less effective and qualitatively different than alpra/lorazepam. At the cost of feeling cognitively/emoruonally somehow limited. After some time I wanted to get off it, and this was pretty easy, just tapered down from. 600mg/d to 0 over 3 weeks.

Seems to be a good aid for quitting benzodiazepines too, and they potentiate each other, BZDs and the gabapentinoids.


----------



## doE (|||ATL|||)

doE (|||ATL|||) said:


> Gabapentin does = provide a mild, lucid high, similar to post I have read (coke/xanax/opiate) similarities and does give a euphoric feeling.
> 
> Nothing crazy, but feels good, relaxed, and like others have stated quite quick witted, freeness, and just overall willing to chat it up with anyone with such ease. Very smooth.
> Not a daily attainable goal, but once a week I’d think  could work. (I’ll confirm if 300/hr1 + 300/hr2 will work and so on, from there.
> 
> I’m just in a super relaxed  state and good mood at the moment.
> (This with only the first 300mg)
> 
> 06/13/2020 6:40PM and it’s now 7:42PM
> Saturday evening.



Oh Yeah 300mg every 2hr for 6 hrs = 900mg and than kick in a Xanax double bar at the end of the evening and whoa   what a day and a relaxing wind down, (actually could take a smaller dose of your Xanax because it’s been amplified and boosted (!!!). )


----------



## doE (|||ATL|||)

doE (|||ATL|||) said:


> Oh Yeah 300mg every 2hr for 6 hrs = 900mg and than kick in a Xanax double bar at the end of the evening and whoa   what a day and a relaxing wind down, (actually could take a smaller dose of your Xanax because it’s been amplified and boosted (!!!). )



 1:35AM


----------



## doE (|||ATL|||)

doE (|||ATL|||) said:


> Oh Yeah 300mg every 2hr for 6 hrs = 900mg and than kick in a Xanax double bar at the end of the evening and whoa   what a day and a relaxing wind down, (actually could take a smaller dose of your Xanax because it’s been amplified and boosted (!!!). )



WoW  I slept great (78% according to my Apple Watch with 35% REM  and 30% Deep Sleep  and 28% Light Sleep  ) Which is actually great, anything close to 80% on an Apple Watch is really good.
06/14/2020 1:05PM 
Sunday 

Gonna go ahead and try today with 400mg in the first hour and a red bull since I have a paper to write due today. (It really helped with my discussion post and replies last night for a class I’m taking)


----------



## jackie jones

Wow, Xorkoth.

I got my Phenibut today. I took 5 of them (1.25g) with my Gabapentin (6g).

What a difference. It has a stellar, full spectrum feeling. Outstanding.

I am going to go finish painting the garage.


----------



## Jabberwocky

blase deviant said:


> I take like 4000mg with no tolerance (not dicksizing, since some people take more, just don't want him to end up disappointed). Some people need more, and I think 4000mg is the cap you're not supposed to go above, but some people said it's near impossible to OD on gabapentin.


I got bottle of 100x of 150mgs and ate it in 2 days with no tolerance. These pills are a joke. Pregabalin is the shit.


----------



## Keif' Richards

I don't think it can be said enough. Gabapentinoids, including Phenibut are much defined by their tendency to evoke extreme tolerance extremely fast.

While the class of drugs is comparatively very safe when compared to say, Opioids, they still can produce an intense withdrawal syndrome. I know from first hand, multikple experiences.

This might be tangential to the current conversation, but I just try to cover these points as often as possible. I think Gabapentinoids can be miracle drugs for keeping people off Alcohol or from Anxiety, but they need to be treated with respect.

I went through a phase where I was going through my Pregabalin (Lyrica) script in a week and then deal with consequences for the rest of the month. It took me years in fact to get to the point where I could truly admit to myself

"It is better in moderation, in every single way"

Happier, less anxious and just a greater overall efficiency and benefit come along with moderating. I find it to be like Cannabis in some ways. You can use a fuck-ton, sure, but it is pretty lame when you get to the point that half-gram bong rips aren't touching you anymore.

It's much better to have that .5g last me an entire day and for the effects to be 10x more positive. I just find these two to be kind of analagous in this way.


----------



## Keif' Richards

*I feel like I wasn't being honest and it is bugging me. I still take extra Pregabalin like 4-5 days a month. I feel like I'm better about it massively though. *


----------



## jackie jones

My doctor recently increased my dose to the maximum prescribing dose, 1200mg TID.

Gabapentin is a miracle drug for Anxiety, or should I say Panic Attacks. I did not have one panic attack today, which... oh, is such a good thing. I cannot describe the emotional relief that brings me. I also have not had the urge to drink alcohol in quite some time (not that I was ever much of a drinker anyway). I prefer gabapentin to benzos even. I can increase my dose without blacking out, which could always be a problem with  benzos.

I also potentiate them with Phenibut occasionaly, which I have found to be delightful.

I am only concerned about withdrawals, which is not currently a problem, as I do not run out.


----------



## River_Phoenix

@tadfish how often and how long did you have to do GHB to have cravings? Newly experimenting with this and need information. 

Also to OP I hear that coming off gabapentin once you get dependent is like really hellish. I never liked it myself, as I only tried to as when I was withdrawing from alcohol and it did not help. I was trying to be sedated and this to me worked more like caffeine. I became more jittery and had worse shakes. Also did not relax me at all but things affect you way different when you're an alcoholic than normal people.


----------



## TumajNuri

Gabapen + Opiates + Deliriants (like Datura or Biperiden) results the best combo I've ever discovered.

I have to note that adding deliriants is optional and can be skipped because deliriants aren't for anyone. I use them to enhance the effects of the combo i described above.

According to my own exp, Gabape is almost recreational, just matter of dose and situation. I only need 200mg to combine with narcotics.


----------

